# AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen



## s1n88 (14. März 2010)

*AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

AMD möchte 2011 stärker in den Netbook Bereich einsteigen und hat dafür einen neuen Prozessor in Arbeit, welcher zugleich auch eine integrierte Grafikeinheit mitbringt, wie es beim Intel Pinetrail auch der Fall ist.

Der Prozessor, Codename Bobcat, soll ca. 10-15 Watt verbrauchen und die integrierte Grafikeinheit soll start genug sein, dass keine extra GPU benötigt wird. Somit sollte auch FullHD keine Probleme darstellen.

Über eine Anzahl der Kerne, einer Taktung oder Preise gab es bisher noch keine Angaben.

Quelle: hartware.de


----------



## Hugo78 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

An der Fusion APU arbeiten sie ja schon länger.
Warum das jetzt aber auf den ION allein zielen sollte ist mir schleierhaft, wenn doch dann in erster Linie auf den neuen Atom. Hier braucht AMD so oder so ein Gegenstück.
Der Ion (2) ist ja nur ne Grafikverstärkung für die schwächelnde Atom GPU.


----------



## alex0582 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

das wäre mal was dem atom hat amd ja leider nix entgegenzusetzen


----------



## Freakless08 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

Man entwickelt doch denn die Neo CPU soll die sich nicht gegen denn Intem Atom behaupten ?


----------



## derodin (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

nein !!!


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Man entwickelt doch denn die Neo CPU soll die sich nicht gegen denn Intem Atom behaupten ?



Ziel des Ganzen war es nicht, aber es funktioniert schon ganz gut. Gibt schon Books mit nem AMD X2 und 7h Laufzeit. Mehr braucht man eigtlich nicht. Man spart ja allein schon Zeit, weil der Atom bei den meisten Aufgaben immernoch rechnen muss, wo der AMD schon lange fertig ist.
Der Atom ist einfach echt viel zu langsam. Ich könnt jedesmal heulen wenn ich seh womit mein EEE PC schon überfordert ist...


----------



## Brzeczek (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

AMD ist viel zu Spät dran, der Boom mit den Netbooks ist schon längst vorbei....


----------



## XXTREME (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> AMD ist viel zu Spät dran, der Boom mit den Netbooks ist schon längst vorbei....



Schwachsinn !!

Ich würde mir sofort so nen Netbook von AMD holen und bin wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige. Richtig ist allerdings das AMD den Markt unterschätzt hat.


----------



## The-GeForce (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

Darf ich mal kurz nachfragen:

Müsste die News nicht heißen: AMD möchte Intel ATOM 2011 überflüssig machen? Den Ion kommt doch von Nvidia und scheint zumindest anhand der kleinlauten Ankündigung von AMD nicht der direkte Gegner zu sein. Auch wenn AMD sicherlich mit der Fusion von CPU und GPU auch gerne Nvidia aus dem Netbook verdrängen möchte.

Zum Thema selbst: Ich freu mich zwar, dass AMD angreifen will, halte die Strategie für sehr wage. AMD vergleicht sein neues Produkt mit dem derzeit aktuellen Stand von Intel. Wer weiß, was Intel sich bis 2011 alles hat einfallen lassen?
Ich glaube nicht, dass AMD auch nur halb so viel Erfolg damit haben wird, wie sie es nun prophezeien. Ganz dumm ist die Konkurrenz in Form von Intel und Nvidia ja auch nicht. Auch wenn sie von Zeit zu Zeit den Eindruck erwecken, es wäre so (Thermi.... äh Fermi meinte ich).


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

@ TE ... Ion ist von nvidia, nicht von intel ... aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gabs doch in der letzten Print einen Test mit einem Netbook mit AMD Prozessor - der war doch gar nicht schlecht ... aber das AMD intel hier verdrängen kann glaub ich nicht ... "überflüssig" war schon so mancher intel Prozessor (P4) - er wurde trotzdem mit Gewinn verkauft

mfg


----------



## tm0975 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*



alex0582 schrieb:


> das wäre mal was dem atom hat amd ja leider nix entgegenzusetzen



stimmt. die amd-prozzies sind allesamt schneller 

hab n netbook auf amd-basis und bin sehr zufrieden. vor allem hat es ein wenig leistung. 

Lenovo IBM ThinkPad X100e, Athlon Neo MV-40 1.60GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, 11.6" (NTT27GE) - Preisvergleich (Deutschland) - ComputerBase

kanns nur empfehlen, das modell ist sehr solide und das display gut zu erkennen.


----------



## s1n88 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Darf ich mal kurz nachfragen:
> 
> Müsste die News nicht heißen: AMD möchte Intel ATOM 2011 überflüssig machen? Den Ion kommt doch von Nvidia und scheint zumindest anhand der kleinlauten Ankündigung von AMD nicht der direkte Gegner zu sein. Auch wenn AMD sicherlich mit der Fusion von CPU und GPU auch gerne Nvidia aus dem Netbook verdrängen möchte.
> 
> ...


Danke für dein Hinweis, ich habe es abgeändert, war gestern Abend wohl doch etwas zu spät 

Aber noch eine Anmerkung zum AMD Neo ... Es ist zwar eine stärkere CPU als gegenüber dem Atom, aber verbraucht dafür mit max. 30W auch viel mehr!
Es ist zwar schön, dass AMD nun nachziehen möchte um auch im Netbook-Bereich mehr Marktanteile zu bekommen, doch 2011 ist noch lang hin ... wäre schöner gewesen, dies noch dieses Jahr zu bringen.


----------



## Hugo78 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

@tm0975
Ein 500€ Netbook ist nicht unbedingt die Preisklasse die ein Käufer eines Atom Netbook im Sinn hat.
Ein zb. MSI Wind mit der selben Displaygröße wie dein Thinkpad, bekommt man ab ca. 200€.
Client PCs auf Atombasis mit Ion Grafik, kosten ca. 250€.

Sicherlich zahlt man für ein Thinkpad ohnehin immer etwas mehr als für ein "EeePC" oder "Wind", doch ab 500€ würde ich mir doch überlegen, ob ich tatsächlich ein absoluten Stromsparer brauche oder ich mit einem schnelleren Einsteiger Notebook, nicht besser fahre.


----------



## jojo0077 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Darf ich mal kurz nachfragen:
> 
> Müsste die News nicht heißen: AMD möchte Intel ATOM 2011 überflüssig machen? Den Ion kommt doch von Nvidia und scheint zumindest anhand der kleinlauten Ankündigung von AMD nicht der direkte Gegner zu sein. Auch wenn AMD sicherlich mit der Fusion von CPU und GPU auch gerne Nvidia aus dem Netbook verdrängen möchte.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dich schon verstehen aber der Vorteil für AMD liegt auf der Hand. Sie können eine viel bessere GPU anbieten als Intel, die CPU bei der Performance zu unterbieten wird schwer und billiger als Ion2 werden sie sicher auch bleiben.
Wenn es gut läuft hat AMD eine sparsame CPU-GPU-Kombi mit mehr Leistung als Pinetrail. Preislich bleibt das ganze sicher unterhalb von Ion2. In Reichweite von Pinetrail wäre auch denkbar. Schließlich ist AMD nicht grad für Preistreiberei bekannt.
Alles in Allem wäre das ein echt gutes Angebot


----------



## Einer von Vielen (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Intel ION 2011 überflüssig machen*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Darf ich mal kurz nachfragen:
> 
> Müsste die News nicht heißen: AMD möchte Intel ATOM 2011 überflüssig machen? Den Ion kommt doch von Nvidia und scheint zumindest anhand der kleinlauten Ankündigung von AMD nicht der direkte Gegner zu sein. Auch wenn AMD sicherlich mit der Fusion von CPU und GPU auch gerne Nvidia aus dem Netbook verdrängen möchte.
> 
> ...


Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, da ja auch von einem leistungsstarken Grafikchip die rede ist...


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

"Bobcat" ist aber kein Prozessor, sondern eine Architektur (bzw. max. ein "Kern"), genauso wie "Bulldozer" oder "Nehalem". Die APU von der hier dir Rede ist, nennt sich "Ontario" und ist als Dualcore geplant. Das ist alles seit Monaten offiziell. Zweifel gibt es hauptsächlich bei der Strukturgröße (40nm bulk war im Gespräch)

LG


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

das problem bei der ganzen sache ist das intel in diesem Marktsegment ein quasi monopol hat ... das amd in dieses segment möchte ist klar - nur kommt man viel zu spät

mfg


----------



## grabhopser (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> "Bobcat" ist aber kein Prozessor, sondern eine Architektur (bzw. max. ein "Kern"), genauso wie "Bulldozer" oder "Nehalem". Die APU von der hier dir Rede ist, nennt sich "Ontario" und ist als Dualcore geplant. Das ist alles seit Monaten offiziell. Zweifel gibt es hauptsächlich bei der Strukturgröße (40nm bulk war im Gespräch)
> 
> LG



Da kam mir wohl jemand zuvor ^^ 
Aber es werden wohl eher 32nm SOI oder 28nm Bulk denn 40nm ist mitte 2011 sicher schon wieder aus der Mode gekommen ^^


----------



## Hugo78 (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*



grabhopser schrieb:


> Da kam mir wohl jemand zuvor ^^
> Aber es werden wohl eher 32nm SOI oder 28nm Bulk denn 40nm ist mitte 2011 sicher schon wieder aus der Mode gekommen ^^



Ist ne Frage der Ausbeute, ab wann sich eine neue Struktur für welche Preisklasse rentiert.
Intel produziert seine Atom CPUs auch nicht in den neusten Werken.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

Das wäre noch besser als Nvidias ION, da somit ja alles auf einem einzigen Chip wäre.


----------



## rocc (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

Hehe, ich sehe in der Zukunft Notebooks als quasi Weltmacht mit der gleichen Leistung wie ein Desktop-PC. 

Danke AMD, bitte mach das das wahr wird. Dann kriegt man für 300€ vllt ein gutes(?) Notebook & einen entsprechend guten Akku.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ist ne Frage der Ausbeute, ab wann sich eine neue Struktur für welche Preisklasse rentiert.
> Intel produziert seine Atom CPUs auch nicht in den neusten Werken.



Ja, wahrscheinlich wird es 2011 billiger sein in 40 oder 32nm zu fertigen und dafür in kauf zu nehmen, dass ein paar Chips weniger auf den Wafer passen, als auf 28nm zu setzen, was zwar mehr Chips pro Wafer ermöglicht, aber eine schlechte Ausbeute haben könnte. Es kommt immer darauf an, wie hoch die Ausbeute beim Fertigungsverfahren ist. Manchmal rentiert es sich eben, 10% weniger Chips pro Wafer zu haben, wenn die Ausbeute sehr hoch ist.


----------



## Cop (16. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

einige bringen hier was durcheinander, und zwar steht hier immer wieder "intel und ION" es ist zwar richtig das es Atom Rechner mit ION gibt, was auch gut ist, nur hat Intel damit wenig bis garnichts zu tun.
Der ION ist eine eigenentwicklung von NV, und das sicher ohne Intels zutun, ganz im gegenteil, der ION ist Intel ein dorn im Auge, deshalb wurde beim AtomII, von Intel alles unternommen, das es keine direkte IONII lösungen gibt, so musste NV diese IONII soweithin ändern, das sie nurnoch als GPU über den vorhandenen x1 PCIe steckplatz angebunden werden kann.
beim ATOM war das noch anders, da hat Intel eine kleine CPU gebastelt (die als 330 eigentlich echt gut ist) und dann ihren total veralteten Chipssatz drangekoppelt, und da hat NV mit dem ION angesetz, und diesen komlett ersetzt, und somit eigentlich Intel einen ungedankten gefallen getahn.
Und was macht Intel, die sehen zu, das sie im ATOMII ihren eigennen Misst Verkaufen, und Sperren NVidia aus.
für mich währe es schön, wenn ein Hersteller jetzt auf Basis des ATOM330 und des ION (der echten PCIe x16 2.0 hat) einen Rechner mit zusätzlich IONII Grafik bauen würde.
Da würde der IONII im gegensatz zu jetzigen IONII Lösungen durch den X16 Port noch einiges schneller werden.
Nur leider hat Intel um genau das zu verhindern schnell die ATOM der ersten Generation vom Markt genommen !


----------



## mortified_pinguin (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

Intel behindert mit seiner neuen Plattform Pinetrail jeglichen Versuch von Nividia. Ich hoffe das AMD den Worten auch endlich Taten folgen lässt. Wichtig wäre es. Der Ion in meinem Lenovo S12 langweilt sich arg und mit was der N270 schon alles überfordert ist  da will ich gar nicht erst drüber reden. Wird Zeit das Intel mal ein bisschen in Zugzwang gerät  aber da sie den Markt in Punkto Netbooks beherrschen müssen sie einfach nicht was man am Intel Pinetrail sieht. So ein Schrott!!


----------



## rocc (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD möchte Nvidia ION 2011 überflüssig machen*

Genauso seh ich das auch! 
Was Nvidia mit einer Weiterentwicklung des ION noch alles an Leistung herausholen könnte, aber nein, Intel behindert ja mal wieder den Markt. Eine Schande.


----------

